# D-1 rankings wrestling



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

Don't know if anyone is interested but here are the division 1 rankings, put together by W.I.N.


125 Pounds 
1. Luke Eustice - Iowa, Jr. (1st) 
2. Chris Fleeger - Purdue, So. (2nd) 
3. Ben Vom Baur - Boise State, Sr. (3rd) 
4. Jason Powell - Nebraska, Jr. (4th) 
5. Travis Lee - Cornell, So. (6th) 
6. Chris Rodriguez - North Carolina, So. (7th) 
7. A.J. Grant - Michigan, Sr. (8th) 
8. Skyler Holman - Oklahoma State, Sr. (5th) 
9. Tom Noto - Hofstra, Sr. (9th) 
10. Justin Spates - Missouri, So. 
11. Bo Maynes - Oklahoma, Sr. (10th) 
12. Mario Stuart - Lehigh, Jr. (12th) 
13. Mason Lenhard - Penn, Jr. (13th) 
14. Nick Simmons - Michigan State, Fr. (14th) 
15. Rocco Mansueto - Cleveland State, Sr. 
16. Heath McKim - Air Force, Jr. (15th) 
17. Kyle Ott - Illinois, Fr. 
18. Tony Black - Wisconsin, Sr. (17th) 
19. George Cintron - NC State, Sr. (16th) 
20. Matt Pitts - UT Chattanooga, Jr. 


133 Pounds 
1. Johnny Thompson - Oklahoma State, Jr. (1st) 
2. Cliff Moore - Iowa, So. (5th) 
3. Ryan Lewis - Minnesota, Sr. (2nd) 
4. Witt Durden - Oklahoma, Sr. (3rd) 
5. Kevin Black - Wisconsin, Sr. (4th) 
6. Zach Roberson - Iowa State, So. (6th) 
7. Cory Ace - Edinboro, Sr. (7th) 
8. Phil Mansueto - Cleveland State, Sr. (8th) 
9. Urijah Faber - Cal-Davis, Sr. (9th) 
10. Jordan Webster - Central Michigan, Sr. (10th) 
11. Foley Dowd - Michigan, So. (11th) 
12. Marat Tomaev - Penn State, Sr. (12th) 
13. Ryan L¹Armoreaux - Michigan State, Sr. (13th) 
14. Rad Martinez - Clarion, Sr. (14th) 
15. Travis Drake - Appalachian State, Sr. (15th) 
16. David Hoffman - Virginia Tech, So. (16th) 
17. Jesse Brock - Boise State, Jr. (17th) 
18. Mark Manchio - Northern Iowa, So. (19th) 
19. Mark Jayne - Illinois, So. (20th) 
20. Jason Harless - Oregon, Sr. 

141 Pounds 

1. Aaron Holker - Iowa State, Sr. (1st) 
2. Nate Parker - Oklahoma, Sr. (2nd) 
3. Mike Maney - Lock Haven, Jr. (3rd) 
4. Dylan Long - Northern Iowa, Jr. (4th) 
5. Shane Cunanan - West Virginia, Sr. (5th) 
6. Phillip Simpson - Army, So. (6th) 
7. J.P. Reese - Missouri, Sr. (7th) 
8. Donnie DeFillipis - George Mason, Sr. (8th) 
9. Luke Moffitt - Iowa, Sr. (9th) 
10. Coyte Cooper - Indiana, Jr. (10th) 
11. Jeff Ratliff - Ohio State, Jr. (11th) 
12. Gabe Vigil - Boise State, Sr. (12th) 
13. Scott Moore - Penn State, Jr. (13th) 
14. Clark Forward - Michigan, Jr. (16th) 
15. Dana Holland - Arizona State, Sr. 
16. Zach Esposito - Oklahoma State, Fr. (17th) 
17. Jason Mester - Central Michigan, Jr. (18th) 
18. Casey Horn - Oregon State, Sr. (15th) 
19. Brad Metzler - Stanford, So. (20th) 
20. Ron Tarquino - Pittsburgh, Fr. 


149 Pounds 
1. Jared Lawrence - Minnesota, Sr. (1st) 
2. Jesse Jantzen - Harvard, Jr. (2nd) 
3. Eric Larkin - Arizona State, Sr. (3rd) 
4. Jake Percival - Ohio, So. (4th) 
5. Mike Kulzcycki - Michigan, Sr. (5th) 
6. Jerrod Sanders - Oklahoma State, Sr. (6th) 
7. Collin Robertson - Boise State, Sr. (7th) 
8. Karl Nadolsky - Michigan State, Sr. (8th) 
9. Jeremy Spates - Missouri, Jr. (9th) 
10. Billy Smith - West Virginia, Jr. (10th) 
11. Ty Morgan - Central Michigan, Jr. (12th) 
12. Justin Giovinco - Pittsburgh, Sr. (13th) 
13. Nate Wachter - Penn State, Sr. (14th) 
14. Travis Schufelt - Nebraska, So. (16th) 
15. Jon Masa - Hofstra, So. (17th) 
16. Tony Overstake - Oregon, Sr. 
17. Matt Gentry - Stanford, So. (19th) 
18. Jason Mercado - Brown, Sr. 
19. Josh Daugherty - Ohio State, Sr. (15th) 
20. Anthony Coleman - Cleveland State, Sr. 

157 Pounds 
1. Luke Becker - Minnesota, Sr. (1st) 
2. Shane Roller - Oklahoma State, Sr. (2nd) 
3. Scott Owen - Northern Illinois, Sr. (3rd) 
4. Ryan Bertin - Michigan, So. (4th) 
5. Gray Maynard - Michigan State, Sr. (5th) 
6. Matt Anderson - Iowa, Sr. (6th) 
7. Keaton Anderson - Ohio State, Sr. (7th) 
8. Rocky Smart - Arizona State, Sr. (8th) 
9. Adam Britt - VMI, Sr. (9th) 
10. Derek Jenkins - Rider, Sr. (10th) 
11. George Carter - Bloomsburg, Sr. (12th) 
12. Dave Bolyard - Central Michigan, So. (13th) 
13. Mike Tolar - Kent State, Jr. (15th) 
14. Zach Doll - Pittsburgh, Jr. (14th) 
15. Alex Tirapelle - Illinois, Fr. (16th) 
16. Kenny Burleson - Misouri, Sr. (17th) 
17. Derek Zink - Lehigh, Fr. (18th) 
18. Mike Patrovich - Hofstra, Fr. 
19. Gabe Webster - Cornell, Sr. (20th) 
20. Max Odom - Harvard, Jr. (11th) 

165 Pounds 
1. Matt Lackey - Illinois, Sr. (1st) 
2. Tyrone Lewis - Oklahoma State, Jr. (2nd) 
3. Jacob Volkmann - Minnesota, Jr. (3rd) 
4. Mark Fee - Appalachian State, Sr. (4th) 
5. Chris Vecchio - Penn State, Sr. (5th) 
6. Tom McMath - West Virginia, Sr. (6th) 
7. John Clark - Ohio State, Jr. (7th) 
8. Tyrone Woodly - Missouri, So. (8th) 
9. Noel Thompson - Hofstra, Sr. (9th) 
10. Matt King - Edinboro, Jr. (10th) 
11. Nick Passolano - Iowa State, So. (11th) 
12. Troy Letters - Lehigh, Fr. (16th) 
13. Nick Nemeth - Kent State, Sr. (12th) 
14. Nick Frost - Arizona State, So. (13th) 
15. Oscar Santiago - Purdue, Sr. (14th) 
16. Dustin Kawa - NC State, Jr. (15th) 
17. Luke Larwin - Oregon, So. (17th) 
18. Scott Roth - Cornell, Sr. 
19. Luke Moore - Ohio, Sr. 
20. Seth Cameron - James Madison, Sr. (20th) 

174 Pounds 
1. Greg Jones - West Virginia, So. (1st) 
2. Greg Parker - Princeton, Sr. (2nd) 
3. Tyler Nixt - Iowa, Jr. (3rd) 
4. Robbie Waller - Oklahoma, Sr. (4th) 
5. Travis Pascoe - Nebaska, So. (5th) 
6. Chris Pendleton - Oklahoma State, So. (6th) 
7. Ryan Lange - Purdue, Jr. (7th) 
8. Matt Erwin - VMI, Sr. (8th) 
9. Eric Hauan - Northern Iowa, So. (9th) 
10. Gerald Harris - Cleveland State, Sr. (10th) 
11. Curtis Owen - Arizona State, Sr. (12th) 
12. Carl Fronhoffer - Pittsburgh, Sr. 
13. Blake Kaplan - Ohio State, Sr. (11th) 
14. Brian Glynn - Illinois, So. (14th) 
15. Brady Reinke - Wisconsin, So. (15th) 
16. Nate Yetzer - Edinboro, Jr. 
17. Bill Lowney - Northern Illinois, Sr. (18th) 
18. Brad Dillon - Lehich, Jr. (19th) 
19. Ralph Everett - Hofstra, Jr. 
20. Andrew Roy - Rutgers, So. 

184 Pounds 
1. Josh Lambrecht - Oklahoma, Sr. (1st) 
2. Jessman Smith - Iowa, Sr. (2nd) 
3. Damion Hahn - Minnesota, Jr. (3rd) 
4. Clint Wattenberg - Cornell, Sr. (4th) 
5. Jason Potter - Illinois, Jr. (5th) 
6. Ben Heizer - Northern Illinois, Sr. (6th) 
7. Mark Becks - Penn State, Sr. (7th) 
8. Ralph DeNisco - Wisconsin, Jr. (8th) 
9. Scott Justus - Virginia Tech, Sr. (9th) 
10. Justin Johnson - Bloomsburg, So. (10th) 
11. John Wechter - Michigan State, Sr. (11th) 
12. Jake Stork - Maryland, Sr. (12th) 
13. Rowdy Lundegreen - Oklahoma, Sr. (13th) 
14. Jake Rosholt - Oklahoma State, Fr. (14th) 
15. Eddie Gifford - Fresno State, Sr. (15th) 
16. Dante Stone - Missouri, Sr. (16th) 
17. Austin Palmer - Iowa State, Sr. (17th) 
18. Ryan Wilman - West Virginia , So. (18th) 
19. Tony D¹Amico - Boise State, Jr. (19th) 
20. Nick Ciarcia - Brown, Jr. 

197 Pounds 
1. Jon Trenge - Lehigh, Jr. (1st) 
2. Justin Ruiz - Nebraska, So. (2nd) 
3. Scott Barker - Missouri, Jr. (3rd) 
4. Muhammad Lawal - Oklahoma State, Sr. (4th) 
5. Kyle Smith - Michigan, Sr. (5th) 
6. Nik Fekete - Michigan State, Sr. (6th) 
7. Dave Shunamon - Edinboro, Sr. (7th) 
8. Eric Mausser - Clarion, Sr. (8th) 
9. Brent Miller - West Virginia, So. (9th) 
10. Sean Stender - Northern Iowa, So. (11th) 
11. Anthony Reynolds - Sacred Heart, Sr. (14th) 
12. David Schenk - Cal Poly, Sr. (12th) 
13. Chris Skretkowicz - Hofstra, So. (10th) 
14. Jon Bush - Purdue, Sr. (13th) 
15. Tom Grossman - Oklahoma, Sr. (15th) 
16. Pat Degain - Indiana, So. (16th) 
17. Anton Talamantes - Ohio State, Sr. (17th) 
18. Chris Jones - Drexel, Jr. (18th) 
19. Matt Greenberg - Cornell, Sr. (20th) 
20. Ryan Fulsaas - Iowa, Jr. 

Heavyweight 
1. Tommy Rowlands - Ohio State, Jr. (1st) 
2. Steve Mocco - Iowa, So. (2nd) 
3. Garrett Lowney - Minnesota, Jr. (3rd) 
4. Leonce Crump - Oklahoma, Jr. (4th) 
5. Paul Hynek - Northern Iowa, Sr. (5th) 
6. Kevin Hoy - Air Force, Sr. (6th) 
7. Kellan Fluckiger - Arizona State, Jr. (7th) 
8. John Testa - Clarion, Sr. (8th) 
9. Steve Kovatch - Navy, Sr. (9th) 
10. Eric Webb - Oregon, Sr. (10th) 
11. Boe Rushton - Boise State, Sr. (11th) 
12. Matt Feast - Penn, So. (12th) 
13. Andy Bowlby - Oregon State, Sr. (13th) 
14. Kevin Herron - Missouri, Sr. (14th) 
15. Pat Cummins - Penn State, Jr. (15th) 
16. Russ Davie - Cleveland State, Jr. (16th) 
17. Brad Steele - Wyoming, Sr. (17th) 
18. Mike Carroll - Drexel, Sr. (18th) 
19. Justin Staebler - Wisconsin, Sr. (19th) 
20. Ty Matthews - Indiana, Sr.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2002)

It's funny how few California schools are there, given how many colleges it has. It must be less popular in the West.


----------

